

X-Ray Vision for Robots: Seeing Through Walls with Only WiFi - pps
http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~ymostofi/SeeThroughImaging.html

======
ColinWright
I can't see much difference between this and applying the standard CAT scan
algorithms to signal strength received through structures. Can anyone tell me
why this is particularly special?

I agree it's clever, but I'm not seeing how it's much of a breakthrough.

~~~
beambot
I cannot speak to their specific implementation.... but typically when one
looks at classic tomography (eg. CT and MRI), there are tight tolerances or
control over the relative pose of the transmitter and receiver. This is
required for the deterministic radon transform equations.

For a robot system (especially a dual robot system), you could imagine a lot
of pose uncertainty (especially angular). Eg. if using laser rangefinders and
AMCL localization, you'd typically find ~10cm and ~5-deg of non-gaussian pose
uncertainty indoors. I could imagine this causing complications. I'd be very
curious to see some form of probabilistic extensions to tomography (not that
they don't exist; I've just not researched the topic).

~~~
ColinWright
Really useful reply - thank you.

------
bane
Really cool stuff. I wonder how well this would work with a pair of drones, or
even a larger group of coordinated drones so you could "image" a multi-story
building very quickly.

Wi-fi radios are pretty small these days. Even relatively small quad copters
could probably do this.

------
spyder
Looks like the smaller but less accurate version of this:
[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/100395-mit-can-now-see-
th...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/100395-mit-can-now-see-through-
concrete-walls)

------
endergen
Am I missing something or is this research a waste of time? Impressive, but
why waste time using Wifi when much better results are coming from structured
light projector/scanner setups?

~~~
spyder
Light projection doesn't go trough walls...

